# DEWA Emergency Response



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone had any experience of this and can advise how long they usually take to turn up?

Just got home to find a mini version of the Dubai Mall Fountains shooting up through my driveway completely flooding the street outside my house.

Called 991 to report a burst water main and the guy wouldn't say how soon someone would be round and don't fancy staying up all night only for no-one to appear.

He very kindly sent me an SMS with a reference number I can use to check the progress of my request though which is very useful...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're here in under half an hour, I take it all back, and apparently the burst pipe is outside my property so it's a DEWA problem, not a Gavtek problem. We'll see when the next bill comes in I guess...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not what I expected to see when I woke up this morning...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Talk about being efficient! Maybe they'll add the charges to your DEWA bill


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> They're here in under half an hour, I take it all back, and apparently the burst pipe is outside my property so it's a DEWA problem, not a Gavtek problem. We'll see when the next bill comes in I guess...


As long as the leakage is before your meter, don´t worry....
Put on your rubber boot´s and have some fun...


----------

